# Food Safety News - 07/01/2022 Salmonella contamination not unusual in chicken



## daveomak.fs (Jul 1, 2022)

Salmonella contamination not unusual in chicken​By News Desk on Jul 01, 2022 12:06 am
One-third of samples tested by Consumer Reports showed Salmonella contamination of ground chicken, including product from one of the nation’s largest producers. The investigation by the non-profit consumer watchdog group included testing of 75 samples of ground chicken from Perdue and other companies. Purdue sells under its own brand and supplies chicken to Trader Joe’s... Continue Reading

Seven face charges in deadly Listeria outbreak in Spain​By Joe Whitworth on Jul 01, 2022 12:05 am
Seven people are set to stand trial as part of Spain’s largest ever Listeria outbreak, which occurred in 2019. A judge in a court in Seville this week decided to continue proceedings against seven defendants for offences including alleged crimes against public health and injury to a fetus resulting in abortion. At the conclusion of... Continue Reading

Final docket hearing called for July 22, just ahead of jury trial of former Blue Bell president​By Dan Flynn on Jul 01, 2022 12:04 am
Pau Kruse, the retired 67-year-old former president of Blue Bell Creameries in Brenham, TX, is ordered to appear in federal court in Austin on July 22. Federal Judge Robert Pitman has set the Final Docket Call and Hearing date for all pending motions before the Aug. 1 jury trial.  A Texas jury will determine if... Continue Reading

Salmonella stops operations at Barry Callebaut chocolate plant​By News Desk on Jul 01, 2022 12:03 am
Barry Callebaut has halted production at one of its factories in Belgium after detecting Salmonella. The company found the positive production lot on June 27 and blocked all chocolate products made at the Wieze site since testing on June 25. All chocolate production lines have been stopped at what some say is the largest chocolate... Continue Reading

Two dozen people sick, one dead in new outbreak of Listeria infections​By News Desk on Jun 30, 2022 06:02 pm
Officials with the CDC have identified a new outbreak of infections from Listeria monocytogenes that has sickened people in 10 states, killing one. “Of the 22 people with information, 20 sick people reported living in or traveling to Florida in the month before they got sick, although the significance of this is still under investigation,”... Continue Reading

FDA officially names Daily Harvest crumbles as being under investigation for illnesses​By Coral Beach on Jun 30, 2022 05:33 pm
Two weeks after the company began receiving reports of liver failure the FDA has announced it is investigating an outbreak of “adverse reactions” to Daily Harvest brand French Lentil & Leek Crumbles. As of June 28 the Food and Drug Administration had received at least 133 reports of what it calls adverse events from consumers... Continue Reading


----------



## Marknmd (Jul 1, 2022)

Yeah, re food safety, I was on youtube about a week ago and learned salmonella and e.coli deaths are not common in ground beef.  For example, in 2019, the total number of people who died due to ingesting undercooked (cooked below 165 F) ground beef nationwide was ***drumroll*** one.  This info was confirmed via a link to a CDC report found in the description.  Kind of fascinating - given the number of times I've read that undercooked ground beef may kill me.  Apparently walking into a grocery store to buy ground beef without a mask has a better chance of killing me than under cooking said ground beef.  :-)


----------



## daveomak.fs (Jul 2, 2022)

Marknmd
     , morning...



Marknmd said:


> Yeah, re food safety, I was on youtube about a week ago and learned salmonella and e.coli deaths are not common in ground beef.  For example, in 2019, the total number of people who died due to ingesting undercooked (cooked below 165 F) ground beef nationwide was ***drumroll*** one.  This info was confirmed via a link to a CDC report found in the description.  Kind of fascinating - given the number of times I've read that undercooked ground beef may kill me.  Apparently walking into a grocery store to buy ground beef without a mask has a better chance of killing me than under cooking said ground beef.  :-)





After the Jack-in-the-Box food poisoning incident, which I witnessed first-hand, food safety took one giant leap forward in at least beef/e-coli....
DON'T LULL YOURSELF INTO A DEADLY DECISION...  
Different bacteria die at different rates and temperatures...  Some can go into a type of suspended animation if the temperature rise is too slow, only to rebound at a later time to do you in...  Wet temperature kills bacteria faster than dry heat...  Dehydrating jerky is a prime example of how bacteria survive temperatures that are supposed to kill it...  only to revive in your warm moist gut...
As the chart shows, at 127F, e-coli starts to die off.,..  the higher the temp, the faster they die off.....


----------



## Marknmd (Jul 2, 2022)

You're referring to the 1993 incident that affected 73 restaurants across four states and killed four people... ?









						1992-1993 Jack in the Box E. coli outbreak - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------

